# New Labels



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2011)

Here are some labels I made for wine i bottled today


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice!!!

How does the Vignoles taste? I am poundering on getting some of those grapes this next fall.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2011)

Very good, finished to semi dry (1.01). The late harvest Vignoles is to die for.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice dan.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jan 2, 2011)

very very nice!!!


----------



## Duster (Jan 2, 2011)

Sharp, you did a good job


----------



## jtstar (Jan 2, 2011)

Great job on those labels Dan keep it up


----------



## skramer (Jan 6, 2011)

Love the tall ships!!


----------



## millwright01 (Jan 6, 2011)

Those are awesome. great work.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 6, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lookin good there Dan


----------

